# What are you reading?



## INsearch

I looked around, and couldn't find any threads like this, so I'm sorry if I possibly missed a thread that already exists...and sorry also if this isn't in a correct area of the board. 


I'm currently reading Temptation: Resisted & Repulsed, by John Owen.


----------



## MMasztal

I’m re-reading (after 20 years) the Reformed Doctrine of Predestination by Lorraine Boettner.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I am currently reading a bio of Cicero.


----------



## Marrow Man

Several books, but the best of which is _Holiness_, by J.C. Ryle.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

Currently reading Wurmbrand's "Tortured for Christ" as evening devotional reading. I wouldn't be surprised if I finish it tonight.

I'm starting Ryle's "Thoughts for Young Men" tomorrow morning as morning devotional reading (along with scripture reading and study). So I'm at a bit of a lost as to what to read next for evenings

What I'm trying to do is keep the morning readings more practical/theological, and the evening readings more down the line of History/Missions/Biographies etc. Considering that books in the latter are limited on my bookshelf...you can see my quandry.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

I am currently reading:

An Exposition of Proverbs

Sex and the Supremacy of Christ 

and just for fun

The Princess Bride: S. Morgenstern's Classic Tale of True Love and High Adventure


----------



## fredtgreco

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I am currently reading a bio of Cicero.


 
Who wrote it?


----------



## Bill The Baptist

I am currently reading The Goldsworthy Trilogy by Graeme Goldsworthy. Excellent reading and food for the tortured soul that is surrounded by a world of John Hagee type interpretors of scripture.


----------



## baron

Just finished The Fatal Flaw by Jeffrey Johnson. 
Going back to volume 3 book 2 True Spirituality by Francis Schaeffer.
Still working on Hilter's Pre-Emptive War: The Battle for Norway by Henrik Lunde.


----------



## Curt

_Living for God's Glory_, Beeke and _A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith_, Reymond (which a generous brother from the PB gave me this week). I have never read a systematic theology cover-to-cover (well, at least since seminary, which has been a long time), but I have started to do this with Reymond. Love it.


----------



## Doulos 2

John Owen's Commentaries on Hebrews (part of a long term personal project)

Creation and Change by Doug Kelly


----------



## semperreformata

Prayer - John Bunyan along with Valley of Vision & Day by Day for devotional time,along with daily Scripture reading.


----------



## JM

Just finished up reading some of Andrew Fuller's writings. I'm working on two fictional works, one about zombies and the other about two teenagers that are being abused by their crazy aunt.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

fredtgreco said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently reading a bio of Cicero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wrote it?
Click to expand...

 
Anthony Everitt, it is a "popular" bio. I picked it up at Books-A-Million. Amazon.com: Cicero: The Life and Times of Rome's Greatest Politician (9780375758959): Anthony Everitt: Books


----------



## DMcFadden

My wife and I read the Ligonier _Tabletalk_ each morning and are reading through the New Testament this year in a Longprimer KJV (in honor of the 400th anniversary of the KJV).

Read two Gordon Clark philosophy books this week and am working my way through _God's Secretaries_ (on the history of the KJV) by Adam Nicolson.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

The Glamour of Grammar
Snow Falling on Cedars
Dracula
The Best Poems of the English Language


----------



## jogri17

reading a biogrpahy of john stott, the bible, vol. 2 in the history of princeton seminary, and finishing up Horton's ST.


----------



## Andres

Currently reading:

Calvin's Institutes (currently in chapter 15)

The Exemplary Husband by: Stuart Scott

Truths We Confess: Volume 1 by: R.C. Sproul - I'm studying through the WCF with my pastor for elder training.

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------




Marrow Man said:


> Several books, but the best of which is Holiness, by J.C. Ryle.



One of my all-time faves!


----------



## Christoffer

The Bible
Packers Concise Theology (have owned it for a long time, only recently discovered what an excellent book it is)
Economics for real people by Gene Callahan


----------



## Grimmson

Wilhelmus a Brakel (1635-1711), The Christian's Reasonable Service, 
Also John Witt and Eliza Ellison, Covenant Marriage in Comparative Perspectives 
And if I have any time this week, John Angell James (1785-1859), The Sunday School Teacher’s Guide


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Three items concurrently:

Muller: PRRD, The Decree of God
Shedd: Dogmatic Theology (Gomes edition)

AMR


----------



## ac7k

I too am reading "Holiness" by Ryle... although I am taking a break right now... about half way through it...

I am also reading "The Hiding Place" by Corrie ten Boom - very good...

Then of course - "The Fatal Flaw of the Theology Behind Infant Baptism & Covenantal Dichotomism" by Jeffery D Johnson.

and with my son, we are reading "The Voyage of the Dawn Treader" by C.S. Lewis.


----------



## Puritan Scot

SGCB | THE DIVINE PURPOSE DISPLAYED IN THE WORKS OF PROVIDENCE AND GRACE

The Divine Purpose Displayed in the Works of Providence and Grace by John Matthews - currently one third of the way through it.


----------



## Bethel

I recently finished _Christianity and Liberalism_ by J. Gresham Machen. Right now, I'm reading _How Should We Then Live?_ by Francis Shaeffer.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

I'm currently reading four different books:

Michael Horton's "*The Gospel-Driven Life*"
John MacArthur's "*Slave*"
John Frame's "*The Doctrine of the Word of God*"
Robert A.Morey's "*The Bible, Natural Theology and Natural Law: Conflict or Compromise?*"

Great books!


----------



## Notthemama1984

Planting, Watering, Growing: Planting Confessionally Reformed Churches in the 21st Century - Reformation Heritage Books

Amazon.com: The Christ of the Covenants (9780875524184): O. Palmer Robertson: Books

Amazon.com: Arminian Theology: Myths and Realities (9780830828418): Roger E. Olson: Books


----------



## Fly Caster

_The Sound-Hearted Christian_- William Greenhill
_Sing a New Song_- Joel Beeke & Anthony Selvaggio (editors)
_Lex Rex_- Samuel Rutherford


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Marrow Man said:


> Several books, but the best of which is _Holiness_, by J.C. Ryle.


 
I love J.C. Ryle. His commentaries on the gospels are my favorite commentaries. I wish he had done the entire bible.


----------



## semperreformata

ac7k said:


> Then of course - "The Fatal Flaw of the Theology Behind Infant Baptism & Covenantal Dichotomism" by Jeffery D Johnson.
> 
> and with my son, we are reading "The Voyage of the Dawn Treader" by C.S. Lewis.



I have a dear brother whom is reading The Fatal Flaw and has been telling me how wonderful the book is in regards to the subject. I've added it to my que and LORD willing hope to get to it. I also forgot to mention,but am going back in a little bit of my spare time between school,work, the book I'm reading to re-read the Chronicles of Narnia. In fact just finished the Silver Chair a week or so. Once this semester is over may have more reading time. I will be glad as I have a few books I already want to read: Biblical Interpretations Klein,Blomberg,Hubbard and if I can get a copy of it Spurgeon's two volume autobiography. That of course is just how I intend to start my summer.


----------



## JM

DMcFadden said:


> ...Longprimer KJV.


----------



## athanatos

Calvin's _Institutes of the Christian Religion_, translated by Battles
_Story of Christianity_, Justo Gonzalez
_The Master Plan of Evangelism_, Robert Coleman


----------



## torstar

Dostoevsky's The Idiot, half way through and it's not tasting good. Although I want to like his work I can't shake Nabokov's comments.

Horton's Systematic Theology, great sections on our union with Christ and the just/sanc routine.

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------




JM said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Longprimer KJV.
Click to expand...

 

Well played DMcFadden.

Jason, we have received our Atlantic Blue calfskin Allan KJVs and I must say that it is fun reading the KJV in this font, print boldness and awesome binding.

Has taught me that about 90% of the KJV can be read as routinely as any modern translation; the other 10% is the problem.


----------



## LeeD

*Morning Devotions:* Valley of Vision and Voices from the Past 

*Long Term Reading:* Calvin's Institutes (just finished book 3 yesterday)

*Other Books:* JC Ryle's Expository Thoughts on Luke, In Light of Eternity (Leonard Ravenhill biography recently published)

*With my wife: *Volume 2 of George Whitefield's biography (Dalimore)

*Nightly reading with my children:* Reformation Heroes


----------



## Jeffriesw

My wife and I read the tabletalk devotional every morning along with scrIpture reading for the day.

Just finished "Christless Christianity" from Michael Horton, and hope to read the follow up to it shortly.

Right now I am reading "A case for Amillennialism" from Kim Riddlebarger and "Truths we Confess" from RC Sproul.


----------



## Tripel

Waiter Rant


----------



## JBaldwin

I just finished "The Underground History of American Education" John Taylor Gatto
With my daughter: Tom Sawyer

I just started working my way through the NT in Spanish.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

Oh, I totally forgot to mention "*The Valley of Vision*" that I read each evening before going to bed. I love Puritan prayers!


----------



## extolHIM

Currently reading "The Glory of Christ" by John Owen. My first Owen book and I'm loving it!
Just finished "The Art of Divine Contentment" by Thomas Watson a couple days ago. Fantastic!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Aside from seminary reading, I am reading the following:
Bavinck, Reformed Dogmatics, Vol 1- for a discussion group with some friends.
Horton's new ST,
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson
Facing Grief by John Flavel


----------



## toddpedlar

"The Lamb of God", Robert Reymond
"The Legacy of the King James Bible", Leland Ryken
"Beowulf" by some dead guy whose name we don't know


----------



## Gage Browning

Why we're not emergent: by two guys who should be - DeYoung/Kluck
Decision Points- GW Bush
Prodigal God- Keller


----------



## JM

The Marrow Controversy and Seceder Tradition: Marrow Theology in the Associate Presbyerty and Associate Synod Secession Churches of Scotland (1733-1799) by VanDoodewaard.

That's a mouthful.


----------



## SolaScriptura

I've read a lot of books this year, but hands down the best book I've read in the past couple years is:

Redemption: Freed by Jesus from the Idols We Worship and the Wounds We Carry

I'm finishing up my 2nd go through the book.


----------



## moral necessity

"How Melanchthon Helped Luther Discover The Gospel" by Lowell C. Green
"Liberty And Tyranny" by Mark Levin


----------



## Hebrew Student

Just finished reading Kevin Vanhoozer's book _Is There a Meaning in This Text?: The Bible, the Reader, and the Morality of Literary Knowledge_. It was required reading for one of my classes, and it was nice to see someone coming to some of the same conclusions that I am.

God Bless,
Adam


----------



## JonathanHunt

'Extreme Righteousness - Seeing ourselves in the Pharisees' by Tom Hovestol

'Singing the Songs of Jesus - Revisiting the Psalms' by Michael LeFebvre


----------



## Scot

The Institutes of Biblical Law - R.J. Rushdoony
How God Wants Us to Worship Him - Joe Morecraft III


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

Scot said:


> How God Wants Us to Worship Him - Joe Morecraft III


 
That must be a great book! I just listened two sermons by Joe yesterday on how we are to worship God, and I was absolutely astonished by the truths that were revealed!

SermonAudio.com - The Regulative Principle of Worship in the Old Testament
SermonAudio.com - The Regulative Principle of Worship in the New Testament


----------



## Osage Bluestem

MMasztal said:


> I’m re-reading (after 20 years) the Reformed Doctrine of Predestination by Lorraine Boettner.


 
I'm reading that as well. 

I'm also reading Preaching the Cross by Mohler, Denver, Duncan, Sproul, Macarthur.


----------



## Christopher88

The Leadership Book: John MacArthur 
God of Promises : Horton (Had wrong title before)


----------



## Reformed Thomist

_C.H. Spurgeon: Autobiography, Volume 2: The Full Harvest, 1860-1892_ (Banner of Truth)

_Rediscovering the Church Fathers_ by Michael A.G. Haykin (Crossway)

_Treatise on Separate Substances_ by St. Thomas Aquinas (Francis J. Lescoe, trans.; Saint Joseph College)


----------



## Notthemama1984

Osage Bluestem said:


> I'm also reading Preaching the Cross by Mohler, Denver, Duncan, Sproul, Macarthur.



When I read that book I came away with a much deeper conviction of taking preaching seriously. My sermon prep time literally tripled after reading that book.


----------



## Berean

_Voices from the Past: Puritan Devotional Readings_ by Richard Rushing (ed.)
_Slave: The Hidden Truth About Your Identity in Christ_ by John MacArthur
_Valley of Vision_ (daily devotional)


----------



## Scot

> That must be a great book! I just listened two sermons by Joe yesterday on how we are to worship God, and I was absolutely astonished by the truths that were revealed!
> 
> SermonAudio.com - The Regulative Principle of Worship in the Old Testament
> SermonAudio.com - The Regulative Principle of Worship in the New Testament



I just listened to the one on the Old Testament this past Tuesday. I must have an hundred of Joe Morecraft's sermons on cd in my car. My wife finally bought me a box to keep them all in since they were scattered everywhere.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

Scot said:


> That must be a great book! I just listened two sermons by Joe yesterday on how we are to worship God, and I was absolutely astonished by the truths that were revealed!
> 
> SermonAudio.com - The Regulative Principle of Worship in the Old Testament
> SermonAudio.com - The Regulative Principle of Worship in the New Testament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just listened to the one on the Old Testament this past Tuesday. I must have an hundred of Joe Morecraft's sermons on cd in my car. My wife finally bought me a box to keep them all in since they were scattered everywhere.
Click to expand...

 
Do you have his commentary on the Westminster Larger Catechism? I would definitely get it, but currently I cannot afford it. =/


----------



## Rich Koster

I just finished "Where Sin Abounds" by Robert Gonzales Jr.
Before that was "What He Must Be (if he wants to marry my daughter) by Voddie Baucham Jr.


----------



## Goodcheer68

Building A Christian Worldview - Vol 1 , Hoffecker & Smith
City of God - Augustine (Kindle version) Translated by Philip Schaff
Calvin's Institutes - Translated by Henry Beveridge
Introduction to Philosophy - George Stuart (Kindle version)


----------



## jandrusk

Reading Samuel Rutherford's, Lex Rex on the Kindle and The Shorter Catechism Explained from Scripture by Thomas Vincent along with Logic by Gordon Clark.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Rich Koster said:


> Before that was "What He Must Be (if he wants to marry my daughter) by Voddie Baucham Jr.



How was that? I read his _Family Driven Faith_ and was utterly unimpressed. I only finished out of the sheer pride issue of wanting to be honest when I said "I read the whole book." Is the book you read good?


----------



## Scot

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Do you have his commentary on the Westminster Larger Catechism? I would definitely get it, but currently I cannot afford it.



No, I don't have it yet. My pastor recently purchased all four volumes when we went to see Dr. Morecraft speak at the Greenville Seminary Theology Conference. I told my pastor that he was causing a brother to stumble (I was coveting the commentaries). I did have Dr. Morecraft sign my copy of "How God Wants Us to Worship Him" and also "With Liberty and Justice for All."


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

Scot said:


> InSlaveryToChrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have his commentary on the Westminster Larger Catechism? I would definitely get it, but currently I cannot afford it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't have it yet. My pastor recently purchased all four volumes when we went to see Dr. Morecraft speak at the Greenville Seminary Theology Conference. I told my pastor that he was causing a brother to stumble (I was coveting the commentaries). I did have Dr. Morecraft sign my copy of "How God Wants Us to Worship Him" and also "With Liberty and Justice for All."
Click to expand...

 
I see...  I asked that in the hope that you would have one extra copy of his commentary, since you're a Joe-freak!  (Just take that as a compliment.) Anyways, any good sermons (by Joe) you would like to recommend?


----------



## Scot

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Anyways, any good sermons (by Joe) you would like to recommend?



The series on Biblical Law based on the Larger Catechism is very good. Also, the series on the Crisis Christians Face Today is excellent. Just do a search on Sermon Audio for them.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

Scot said:


> InSlaveryToChrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, any good sermons (by Joe) you would like to recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The series on Biblical Law based on the Larger Catechism is very good. Also, the series on the Crisis Christians Face Today is excellent. Just do a search on Sermon Audio for them.
Click to expand...

 
Thanks a lot! I'll check them out right away.


----------



## christiana

The Darkness and the Glory, Greg Harris( great book but it is HARD for me! Whew)
Exposition of Hebrews, A.W. Pink
Dr. Horner's Bible Reading Plan

I would love to have a room with a recliner chair in the center and a circular desk surrounding the chair, on wheels of course!


----------



## JM

JM said:


> The Marrow Controversy and Seceder Tradition: Marrow Theology in the Associate Presbyerty and Associate Synod Secession Churches of Scotland (1733-1799) by VanDoodewaard.
> 
> That's a mouthful.



I sat down the other night and read through the complete thesis, over 200 pages, I can only hope it will be published soon. For the life of me...how did Marrow theology get such a foothold in Reformed churches? We see the same thing take place with Andrew Fuller and the Baptists and a similar situation with Spurgeon and the Downgrade Controversy. It just keeps happening over and over again, SEMPAR REFORMANDA! 

If it does get published I'll try to post a link on the board for others to view.


----------



## Rich Koster

SolaScriptura said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before that was "What He Must Be (if he wants to marry my daughter) by Voddie Baucham Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was that? I read his _Family Driven Faith_ and was utterly unimpressed. I only finished out of the sheer pride issue of wanting to be honest when I said "I read the whole book." Is the book you read good?
Click to expand...

 
In my humble opinion he made many good points, but took the long way around the block getting to some of them. The main thrust I came away with is that the "modern Church" is compromised with worldly ideas about courtship/marriage and raising a family and needs to do some weeding (reformation).


----------



## Rufus

I just bought _From Here to Eternity_ by James Jones and _The Brothers Karamazov_ by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.


----------



## MICWARFIELD

Currently reading - 
The Brothers Karamazov - Dostoyevsky
Systematic Theology - Rushdoony
The One And The Many - Rushdoony
Grace: God's Unmerited Favor - Spurgeon
The Sovereign God - Boice


----------



## interalia

[I said:


> Lex Rex[/I]- Samuel Rutherford


 
Nice. Have not run into anyone ele who read this.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I've recently gotten into Ian Rankin novels.


----------



## Wayne

The Golden Sceptre, by John Preston [SDG, 1990]

248 pp. on II Chronicle 7:14, in good Puritan fashion. Great stuff !!


----------



## toddpedlar

JM said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Marrow Controversy and Seceder Tradition: Marrow Theology in the Associate Presbyerty and Associate Synod Secession Churches of Scotland (1733-1799) by VanDoodewaard.
> 
> That's a mouthful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sat down the other night and read through the complete thesis, over 200 pages, I can only hope it will be published soon. For the life of me...how did Marrow theology get such a foothold in Reformed churches? We see the same thing take place with Andrew Fuller and the Baptists and a similar situation with Spurgeon and the Downgrade Controversy. It just keeps happening over and over again, SEMPAR REFORMANDA!
Click to expand...

 
Huh? Can you explain a bit here what you mean by the question? (i.e. "how did the Marrow theology get such a foothold"?)


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell

Re-reading after a more than a decade, The Covenant of Life Opened, Samuel Rutherfurd


----------



## JM

toddpedlar said:


> Huh? Can you explain a bit here what you mean by the question? (i.e. "how did the Marrow theology get such a foothold"?)



I sent you a pm.


----------



## waynedawg

The Christian Faith - A Systematic Theology by Michael Horton

Election and Free Will by Robert Peterson

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------

I love the Tabletalk each morning!


----------



## Pergamum

_Too Small to Ignore_ by Wes Stafford, the most moving book I have read so far this year.

Amazon.com: Too Small to Ignore: Why the Least of These Matters Most (9781400073924): Wess Stafford, Dean Merrill: Books


----------



## bookslover

I'm finishing up the second volume of the 2-volume set of Pliny the Younger's letters in the Loeb Classical Library series. Very interesting insights about how Roman government worked (in his letters to Trajan) and about Pliny personally throughout. Pliny's famous letter asking Trajan about how to deal with Christians is in volume 2 (as is Trajan's reply). Translated from the Latin by Betty Radice (1912-1985) and published in 1969.


----------



## N. Eshelman

I am reading Danny Hyde's newest, Planting, Watering, Growing: Planting Confessional Churches in the 21st c. 

and I am reading East of Eden by John Steinbeck. 

They are quite different.


----------



## Wayne

You mean, _East of Eden_ isn't about church planting?


----------



## N. Eshelman

Wayne said:


> You mean, _East of Eden_ isn't about church planting?


 
It surely reminds me WHY we need church plants. The depravity of "normal people" runs deeply, eh?


----------



## Reformed Thomist

Amazon.com: Exploring Christian Thought: Nelson's Christian Cornerstone Series (9780785211433): Thomas Nelson: Books

Impressive overview of the history of theology for the educated layman, through brief but dense portraits of key figures and documents, by Anthony (Tony) N.S. Lane.


----------



## Rob H

Darryl Hart’s “A Secular Faith”
Sproul's "Holiness of God" (3rd time)
Tripp's "Age of Opportunity" - GREAT encouragement and thinking material for raising my [-]monsters [/-]teens
Herodotus' Histories
Proverbs

And they're going very slowly due to time constraints but all are worthwhile.


----------



## WarrenInSC

1) Michael Horton's _The Gospel Commission_, the sequel to _Christless Christianity_and _The Gospel Driven Life._

2) _Son of Hamas_ by Mosab Hassan Yousef


----------



## Kevin

Amazon.com: The Line Upon a Wind: The Great War at Sea, 1793-1815 (9780393066531): Noel Mostert: Books This is the book I spend a bit of time with each day to clear my head.

Church Planter: The Man, the Message, the Mission: Amazon.ca: Darrin Patrick , Driscoll Mark Driscoll : Books This is what I just started.

Amazon.com: The Imitation of Christ (Vintage Spiritual Classics) (9780375700187): Thomas a Kempis, Joseph N. Tylenda: Books This is what I am reading for my sanity.


----------



## DMcFadden

Half way through my third Clark book in a week (now _Religion, Reason, and Revelation_).

Part way through Rob Bell's book on hell (or not to hell or ?).

Most of the way through _God's Secretaries _(on the history of the KJV).

Itching to get into Horton's _Christian Faith_.


----------



## DMcFadden

Scot said:


> InSlaveryToChrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have his commentary on the Westminster Larger Catechism? I would definitely get it, but currently I cannot afford it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't have it yet. My pastor recently purchased all four volumes when we went to see Dr. Morecraft speak at the Greenville Seminary Theology Conference. I told my pastor that he was causing a brother to stumble (I was coveting the commentaries). I did have Dr. Morecraft sign my copy of "How God Wants Us to Worship Him" and also "With Liberty and Justice for All."
Click to expand...

 
When I got mine, they included a CD with the whole five volumes (4,674 pgs) in PDF format. Do they have a provision for selling the PDF only, separate from the hardbacks (which are currently running $200)? That would certainly save money if they packaged it that way.


----------



## Eoghan

Now you have to bear in mind that I have several books on the go at the same time. I have also just been to Dicksons Bookshop where I found little of what I had listed but came away with a lot of other stuff.
Just finished *Puritan Experiments in Economics*, which leapfrogged the other books (reviewed on PuritanBoard) and am now continuing with
*What is Biblical Preaching?* by Eric Alexander my old minister. It is a booklet rather than a book so 1/3rd of the way through.
*From the Garden of Eden to the Glory of Heaven* by J. R. Williamson (recommended by a series of sermons from audiosermon)
*Why Johnny Cant Sing Hymns* - T. David Gordon, I enjoyed the first book and fear this one will articulate many of my gut feelings.
*Human Nature in it's Fourfold State* - Thomas Boston (I don't anticipate reading it any time soon but I anticipate it will be a useful antidote to secular pshchology)
*The Grand Strategy of the Roman Empire - from the first century AD to the third* E. N. Luttwak - I found this interesting background reading to the N.T. I have read about half and will return it shortly (without having read the rest) .
*Socrates Meets Jesus* - Peter Kreeft This was an impulse purchase which I picked up and put down several times. It sees Socrates at a Divinity Faculty, 2/3rds of the way through I will try and review it when I finish.
*The Messianic Nature of American Education* - Rushdoony. About half way through - more of a historical overview than I had anticipated.
*The Cloning of the American Mind: Eradicating Morality Through Education*. Interesting but informative without a strong narrative (?)
(Oh and *Tom Sawyer *on the Kindle with my kids)

I think we should be doing a lot more reading background material to the Bible. I have been amazed to read of the Greek influence on Israel following up leads from my study of Daniel.


----------



## epdenja

A Call to Spiritual Reformation- DA Carson
Apologetics for the Glory of God- John Frame

And reading through Westminster Larger Catechism


----------



## extolHIM

Rich Koster said:


> Before that was "What He Must Be (if he wants to marry my daughter) by Voddie Baucham Jr.



Just bought this recently, but haven't read it yet. We homeschool and have 3 daughters and just recently was introduced to Voddie by our neighbors. Heard him preach on this topic and looking forward to what else he has to say in the book. 

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------

Also, currently reading "Step by Step" by James C. Petty.


----------



## gordo

I'm reading According to Promise by CH Spurgeon. My first 'Reformed' book. Also reading Defending Your Faith by RC Sproul.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I just learned that WSC is sending me _Always Reformed: Essays in Honor of W. Robert Godfrey_. So I am looking forward to start reading it when it arrives.


----------



## LaurieBluedorn

Morning and Evening: Daily Readings by C.H. Spurgeon
Ears from Harvested Sheaves by J.C. Philpot
The Misery of Job and the Mercy of God by John Piper
A Puritan Golden Treasury compiled by I.D.E. Thomas
On Keeping the Heart by John Flavel


----------



## garnetscar

Leaders Who Last by Dave Kraft
all eight of The Gospel Coalition Booklets edited by D. A. Carson and Tim Keller
The Next Story by Tim Challies
Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God by J.I. Packer
Knowing God by J.I. Packer


----------



## christiana

Chaplainintraining said:


> I just learned that WSC is sending me _Always Reformed: Essays in Honor of W. Robert Godfrey_. So I am looking forward to start reading it when it arrives.



I have W. Robert Godfrey's book 'An Unexplained Journey' on his coming to reformed Christianity and it was a really good read!


----------



## JM

History of the Free Offer by Hanko.


----------



## semperreformata

Jeffriesw said:


> Right now I am reading "A case for Amillennialism" from Kim Riddlebarger



I read it last year and found his work on the subject amazing and it continued to help me in this particular area of theology. Sadly my view when first coming to an understanding of Reformed Theology was Dispensational,but I believe we see this view to be so prevalent in many churches today.

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




extolHIM said:


> Currently reading "The Glory of Christ" by John Owen. My first Owen book and I'm loving it!



That was my first book by John Owen as well, must say I agree with you, I loved it and see me reading it again. If you are up to in the future once finishing it looking for any other good books by John Owen I'd suggest also The Mortification of Sin. Sadly these are the only two works I've read by him,but they have been certainly profitable.


----------



## Parker234

I've got three books cooking right now.

1. Biblical Theology by Geerhardus Vos (I'm almost to the New Testament part of the book!)
2. Federal Vision and Covenant Theology: A Comparative Analysis by Guy Waters
3. Word Water & Spirit by J.V. Fesko

Whenever my attention wanes, I jump from one to the other. This is how I fight what will someday probably be diagnosed as Attention Deficit Disorder.


----------



## Scot

DMcFadden said:


> When I got mine, they included a CD with the whole five volumes (4,674 pgs) in PDF format. Do they have a provision for selling the PDF only, separate from the hardbacks (which are currently running $200)? That would certainly save money if they packaged it that way.



I don't think my pastor received the cd when he bought his, not sure. I was looking last night and found all five volumes on Kenneth Gentry's website for $150. I wouldn't be satisfied with the pdf only. 

Do you like them?


----------



## Covenant Joel

I keep my reading list updated here: Reading | joelws.com

My current read is _The Message of Christianity in a Non-Christian World_ by Hendrik Kraemer for my thesis on J.H. and H. Bavinck.


----------



## DMcFadden

Scot said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I got mine, they included a CD with the whole five volumes (4,674 pgs) in PDF format. Do they have a provision for selling the PDF only, separate from the hardbacks (which are currently running $200)? That would certainly save money if they packaged it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think my pastor received the cd when he bought his, not sure. I was looking last night and found all five volumes on Kenneth Gentry's website for $150. I wouldn't be satisfied with the pdf only.
> 
> Do you like them?
Click to expand...

 
Yes, see Lane Keister's full review in the _Confessional Presbyterian_ - 6 (2010).


----------



## student ad x

Today, when not on the laptop: re-reading Calvin's Institutes, currently Book II.


----------



## extolHIM

semperreformata said:


> Originally Posted by extolHIM
> Currently reading "The Glory of Christ" by John Owen. My first Owen book and I'm loving it!
> That was my first book by John Owen as well, must say I agree with you, I loved it and see me reading it again. If you are up to in the future once finishing it looking for any other good books by John Owen I'd suggest also The Mortification of Sin. Sadly these are the only two works I've read by him,but they have been certainly profitable.



Awesome! I've actually been trying to build up my "reformed library" at home and have bought other Owen books that I haven't got to yet. My brother had recommended "The Glory of Christ" and he also recommended "Communion with the Triune God", so that is next on my list. I also bought "Overcoming Sin and Tempation" which has 3 books in it including "The Mortification of Sin" ,"Indwelling Sin" , and "Of Temptation". And then I bought "The Death of Death in the Death of Christ" as well which I'm super excited about reading. It will be slow going through them, but definitely worth it I'm sure.


----------



## semperreformata

extolHIM said:


> It will be slow going through them, but definitely worth it I'm sure.



Certainly agree with you brother though it will be slow( as it can be with Owen) it will be worth it. I know I have quite a few works of Owen and looking forward once my semester to possibly read another one if time permits as I have a few other books I'm hoping to read.


----------



## cih1355

_The Six Days of Genesis: A Scientific Appreciation of Chapters 1 - 11_ by Paul Taylor.
_Faith and Understanding _by Paul Helm
_Knowing God _by Packer


----------



## sevenzedek

Precious Promises Against Satan's Devices, Thomas Brooks

The Lord's Day, Joseph Pipa

Valley of Vision (for the morning devos)

Praying with Your Eyes Open, Richard Pratt

I am currently in Joshua for my Bible reading.


----------



## TheElk

Introducing World Mission - Moreau, Corwin, McGee

Let the Nations Be Glad! - John Piper

Tortured for Christ - Richard Wurmbrand (2nd time)

Heavenly Man - Brother Yun with Paul Hattaway

The Christian Husband - Bob Lepine (Awesome read, almost finished)

The Case for the Real Jesus - Lee Strobel

Storm Warning - Billy Graham (My wife's grandfather asked me to read it)

The Holiness of God - R.C. Sproul

I'm in Psalms in my reading (New American Standard Bible) after I finish the Bible in NASB I want to read it in the ESV.


----------



## Scot

TheElk said:


> Storm Warning - Billy Graham (My wife's grandfather asked me to read it)



 My grandmother gave me that book years ago.


----------



## baron

Finished Hitler's Pre-Emptive War: The Battle for Norway. It was a good read. Learned something about that part of WW2.

I'm starting Judas and the Gospel of Jesus by N.T. Wright. Seems like an interesting book.Has anyone else read and have comments about this book?


----------



## Reformed Thomist

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Oh, I totally forgot to mention "*The Valley of Vision*" that I read each evening before going to bed. I love Puritan prayers!


 
I've enjoyed that volume as well. Great stuff.


----------



## kodos

_Always Ready_ - Bahnsen.
_The Christian Faith_ - Horton's Systematic
_According to Plan_ - Goldsworthy (we're going through this in my men's group)

On Pause due to limited time:
_Biblical Theology_ - Vos
_Westminster Larger Catechism - Commentary_ - Vos


----------



## Keith Mathison

*Current Reading*

Paul C. Gutjahr, _Charles Hodge: Guardian of American Orthodoxy_

Paul Kjoss Helseth, _"Right Reason" and the Princeton Mind_

Grace and Peace,

Keith


----------



## Douglas P.

Revelation and Reason: New Essays in Reformed Apologetics

I couldn't recommend this book enough. I've already blown through one highlighter and I'm only halfway through...


----------



## Reformed Thomist

What's in the Bible: A One-Volume Guide to God's Word by R.C. Sproul and Robert Wolgemuth (Thomas Nelson, 2003).


----------



## discipulo

John Owen, the Man and his Theology, P&R

The Challenge of Church Union (this is a book about Ecumenicity between the Canadian Reformed C, the Free Reformed C, Orthodox Christian Reformed C and some congregations of the Christian Refromed C), contributions by C Van Dam, T. Plantinga, C. P. Venema, C. pronk, J. Jong, J. Faber - the Burlington Reformed Study Centre.

The Liberation, Causes and Consequences, edited by C. Van Dam, Premier Publishing, it has articles about the Geformeerde Kerken in Nederland and the Vrijmaking van 1944.

Calvin & Culture, David Hall et al, P&R


----------



## seajayrice

Principles of Project Management - Adams
The Facebook Era - Shih


----------



## Reformed Thomist

Great Economists before Keynes: An Introduction to the Lives and Works of One Hundred Great Economists of the Past by Mark Blaug (Cambridge University Press, 1989).

Rerum Novarum: Encyclical of Pope Leo XIII on Capital and Labor: Rights and Duties of Capital and Labor (1891; online, Vatican.va).


----------



## KSon

_Him We Proclaim: Preaching Christ from All the Scriptures_ by Dennis Johnson

I highly recommend this book.


----------



## Osage Bluestem

I'm in Exodus right now.


----------



## INsearch

N.T. Wrights "The Resurrection of Christ" 
Bruce Metzgers "The New Testament, its background, growth, and content"


----------



## Rufus

Just bought Desiring God by John Piper and Overcoming Sin and Temptation by John Owen, I also have the same books I said I just bought a couple weeks ago (which I haven't read).


----------



## Notthemama1984

INsearch said:


> N.T. Wrights "The Resurrection of Christ"
> Bruce Metzgers "The New Testament, its background, growth, and content"



What are your thoughts on the Metzger? I need to read that for class in a month or so.


----------



## Osage Bluestem

I'm reading Are you Really Born Again by Kent Philpott. And I'm in Numbers.


----------



## JM

Bullinger's Decades, still...


----------



## Martin

Amazon.com: Sermons of George Whitefield (9781598566987): George Whitefield: Books

Amazon.com: The Sovereignity of God (Pure Gold Classic) Includes Audio Excerpts Download (9780882704241): Arthur W. Pink: Books

Various confessions of faith.


----------



## Covenant Joel

I'm reading _Wisdom Christology_ right now. It's published by P&R and written by one of my college professors.


----------



## Reformed Thomist

Lately I've been bringing a small black leather copy of the Book of Common Prayer (1959/62 Canadian edition, a Cambridge University Press/Anglican Book Centre co-production) with me pretty much everywhere I go. It's a great book to dip into on the train, subway, while waiting in line for things. Scripture readings galore (the BCP is something like 80% Scripture), including the Psalter; the ancient Creeds; the Articles of Religion; prayers...

Aside from this, I'm reading:

Vol. 1 of William Cunningham's Historical Theology (Banner of Truth Trust)

&

The University of Toronto: A History by Martin Friedland (University of Toronto Press, 2002) -- a graduation gift to myself.


----------



## LadyCalvinist

I'm reading _Revival and Revivalism _by Murray. I'm just at the part where Finney is splitting Presbyterian churches.


----------



## extolHIM

Just started reading...

_Holiness_ by J.C. Ryle


----------



## Zenas

_State v. Baker_, 842 S.W.2d 261.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I've lately been engrossed in Bernard Cornwell's _Saxon Tales_ series.


----------



## JM

I'm listening to Cornwell's Rebel.


----------



## dudley

*I have been reading a lot of Spurgeon and I am currently reading....*

I am currently reading "All of Grace" by Charles H. Spurgeon

I like Spurgeon and his views...and I believe one of the best ways to understand Protestantism is to read the great writers of the past and I admire Spurgeon very much..I also want to learn more about Justification and predestination..I also concur completely with his views on Roman catholicism and the papacy and the pope....I admire his very vocal outspoken views of the Romanists...and the Roman catholic church.

"If I were a Roman Catholic, I should turn a heretic, in sheer desperation, because I would rather go to heaven than go to purgatory."
- Charles Spurgeon


----------



## Beoga

I have been Religious Affections by Edwards and Out of the Silent Planet by CS Lewis. I just picked up The Mystery of the Holy Spirit by RC Sproul today and started reading it.


----------



## ReformedChristian

Life and Times of Jesus the Messiah By: Alfred Edersheim.


----------



## christiana

I'm reading again in The Quest for Godliness by J.I. Packer about the Puritans and their influence. It is a great book and I benefit each time I read it.


----------



## FenderPriest

Currently reading today: The Lost Tools of Learning by Dorothy Sayers.


----------



## NB3K

I am currently reading

RC Sproul's Commentary on the Gospel of John
Institute of The Christian Religion
ISAIAH!


----------



## Peairtach

Calvin on Romans and I and II Thessalonians.


----------



## JM

Just picked up Doctrine by Driscoll & Breshears.


----------



## Berean

_Suffering and the Sovereignty of God_, John Piper and Justin Taylor, General Editors (Crossway)


----------



## gordo

JM said:


> I'm listening to Cornwell's Rebel.


 
good call. I read that entire series a year or so ago. Very good.

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------

All of Grace by C.H. Spurgeon

What is Reformed Theology by R.C. Sproul

And just started Book 1 of the Settling Accounts series by Harry Turtledove (its really book 8 of 11).


----------



## Nate

Respectable Sins by Jerry Bridges
Institutes of the Christian Religion by John Calvin
Fatherland by Robert Harris


----------



## INsearch

Chaplainintraining said:


> What are your thoughts on the Metzger? I need to read that for class in a month or so.



Personally I find him to be very precise in his writing, yet he doesn't write in such a way that you would need previous education in New Testament studies to understand what he is saying. I think he is a very good author, and a very good scholar.


----------



## Notthemama1984

INsearch said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Metzger? I need to read that for class in a month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I find him to be very precise in his writing, yet he doesn't write in such a way that you would need previous education in New Testament studies to understand what he is saying. I think he is a very good author, and a very good scholar.
Click to expand...

 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Frosty

_The Roman Catholic Controversy: Catholics and Protestants- Do the Differences Still Matter?_ by James R. White
_1 Samuel_


----------



## T.A.G.

about to start reading some moral philosophy books for class

but I am reading 
Naturalism Defeated? by Plantinga and others
Freedom Evolves by Dennet
Origin of Species by Darwin
and really excited to start reading World without Design: The Ontological Consequences of Naturalism by michael rea

I am the the gospel of Luke with reading new testament use of the old


----------



## Notthemama1984

Packer's _Knowing God_


----------



## BJClark

DMcFadden;



> Read two Gordon Clark philosophy books this week



Which books?

I may look into them for the Philosophy Class I'm taking--

In answer to the Original Post.. I'm reading About Philosophy (Intro to Philosophy class)

and just for fun reading...The Best of the Worlds Classics (Henry Cabot-Lodge) Volume II--Rome


----------



## J. Dean

Nonfiction: _The Bondage of the Will_ by Luther

Fiction: _Dune_

And writing my own works, of course.


----------



## Splinters

All Hallow's Eve - Charles Williams
Beauty for Truth's Sake - Caldecott
The Beauty of the Infinite: The Aesthetics of Christian Truth - David Bentley Hart


----------



## Notthemama1984

J. Dean said:


> And writing my own works, of course.



Fiction or non-fiction?

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




J. Dean said:


> And writing my own works, of course.



Fiction or non-fiction?


----------



## Reformed Thomist

Portable Grindhouse: The Lost Art of the VHS Box, Vol. 1 (Jacques Boyreau, Ed.; Fantagraphics Books). [A bit of an impulse buy/guilty pleasure/trip-down-memory-lane for me, having spent my youth in video stores during the heyday of the VHS tape.]


The Early Church by Henry Chadwick (revised edition; Penguin Books). [Dr. Michael A.G. Haykin's recent _Rediscovering the Church Fathers: Who They Were and How They Shaped the Church_ convinced me that I really needed to read this.]


Key Thinkers in Christianity (Adrian Hastings, Alistair Mason, and Hugh Pyper, Eds; Oxford University Press). [I really need to just break down and purchase _The Oxford Dictionary of the Christian Church_. This, like another little paperback I own, _Christian Thought: A Brief History_, is basically just material recycled from that massive reference work. Come to think of it, I also own _The *Concise* Oxford Dictionary of the Christian Church_...]


----------



## Scot

You mean nobody is reading this? Time Has An End


----------



## Claudiu

TheElk said:


> Tortured for Christ - Richard Wurmbrand (2nd time)


 
Just finished reading this book. As a Romanian, I grew up hearing a lot of what the communists did to Christians in Romania, but _Tortured for Christ_ is excellent for Westerners. Wurmbrand provides some graphic descriptions of the tortures that the prisoners had to go through, enough to make the reader realize how different conditions were in the East while Christians in the West were enjoying a time of peace. Also, Wurmbrand touches on the fact that church life was very difficult under the communist regime. Many pastors had to sell out their church members. The Underground Church was very important during this time. The book is a short read and I would recommend to anyone interested.

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------

This is a bit off topic but related to my post above and would like to share. Here is a video (Prisoners of the Light - Promo Clip on Vimeo) about some of the torture that took place. The images come from real prisons that existed under the communist regime in Romania. A dear brother of mine Ioan Seiceanu (the man at the beginning), Richard Wurmbrand (at the end), and Nicolae Moldoveanu are in the video.


----------



## Pilgrim

According to promise, or, The Lord's method of dealing with his chosen people: C. H Spurgeon

 God's Way of Holiness by Horatius Bonar

 Baptists, The Only Thorough Religious Reformers: John Quincy Adams

 Continuity and Discontinuity: Perspectives on the Relationship Between the Old and New Testaments


----------



## bookslover

Now reading:

_A Personal Odyssey_ by Thomas Sowell (New York: The Free Press, 2000) - his autobiography

and am looking forward to reading

_From the Finger of God: The Biblical and Theological Basis for the Threefold Division of the Law_ by Philip S. Ross (Fearn: Christian Focus, 2011) - a defense (against recent attacks) of the traditional three-fold division (moral, ceremonial, civil) of the Law of God.


----------



## J. Dean

Chaplainintraining said:


> J. Dean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And writing my own works, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiction or non-fiction?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Dean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And writing my own works, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fiction or non-fiction?
Click to expand...

 
Mostly fiction, scifi, fantasy, and a little bit of horror. Check out my link in my sig (I don't want to hijack the thread and turn it into a commercial for me)


----------



## MLCOPE2

"The Sinfulness of Sin" by Ralph Venning

"Withhold Not Correction" by Bruce Ray

"The Potter's Freedom" by James White


----------



## Jeffriesw

1st chronicles
Pillars of Grace by Steve Lawson
A case for Amillennialism by Kim Riddlebarger


Sent from my iphone


----------



## SolaScriptura

I've read so many theological works and so as of about 2 weeks ago I'm taking a 3-month break from more theological stuff. I'm reading 1776, and I'm going to follow it with John Adams. Then I'm going to do some reading on the Civil War.


----------



## Claudiu

SolaScriptura said:


> I've read so many theological works and so as of about 2 weeks ago I'm taking a 3-month break from more theological stuff. I'm reading 1776, and I'm going to follow it with John Adams. Then I'm going to do some reading on the Civil War.


 
I did that last year and don't regret it. David McCoullough's books are enjoyable and Civil War history is one of my favorites.


----------



## NB3K

I am currently reading Sermons on Ephesians By, John Calvin.


----------



## Grillsy

_Lutheranism 101_ from Concordia Publishing House.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

Genesis
Genesis Commentaries by Longman, Waltke, Word Biblical Commentary, NIV Application, and New International Commentary
Old Testament Theology by Bruce Waltke
Evangelical Theological Society papers on Justification
Following Jesus by Wright
The Reason for God by Keller

I need to calm down a little bit I think.


----------



## JM

Young, Restless, Reformed

Not sure if I'm enjoying it yet or not.


----------



## Rich Koster

Satan Cast Out: A Study in Biblical Demonology

I'm reading this by recommendation of a friend, as soon as it comes in.


----------



## Claudiu

Rich Koster said:


> Satan Cast Out: A Study in Biblical Demonology
> 
> I'm reading this by recommendation of a friend, as soon as it comes in.


 
Sounds interesting. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Fly Caster

Finished some of the earlier ones. Now reading:

_Taking Hold of God: Reformed and Puritan Perspectives on Prayer_- Joel Beeke & Brian Najapfour (Great book so far!)
_The Law of God_- William Plumer (Great also!)
_Disputations on Holy Scripture_- William Whitaker (It's great too!)

And next on my reading table, _The Westminster Confession of Faith and the Cessation of Special Revelation_- Garnet Milne


----------



## JM

During my lunch hours I'm reading Communion with the Triune God by Owen. This...this, I'm really enjoying.

jm


----------



## Rich Koster

Claudiu said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satan Cast Out: A Study in Biblical Demonology
> 
> I'm reading this by recommendation of a friend, as soon as it comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting. Let us know how it goes.
Click to expand...


OK, it starts off with what I considered a good review. However, about 90 pages in it gets very interesting. I ended up putting several post-it notes on pages for quick future reference & for what I'm sure will become some dinner table conversation with my friend, who is also an elder in our congregation. For $7, its a keeper. There were several other used copies available for that price including S&H. New ones are from Banner of Truth UK & US. BTW Author: Frederick S Leahy. BTW, a dictionary should be kept with it if you have a publik skool edjakayshun like me.


----------



## Rufus

Desiring God by Piper
A collection of books by Owen
abridged Institutes by Calvin

I also have for fiction: Brothers Karamazov, From Here to Eternity, and a C.S. Lewis book.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

Tempted and Tried by Russell Moore
Calvin: A heart for Devotion, Doctrine, and Doxology
Affirming the Apostles Creed by JI Packer


----------



## Steve Curtis

Ussher's "A Body of Divinity"
Paul Stephenson's "Constantine"


----------



## Reformed Thomist

The Protestant Face of Anglicanism by Paul F.M. Zahl (Eerdmans, 1997).

_Signs of the Spirit: The Donovan Collection at St. Michael's College_ (University of St. Michael's College, Toronto, 2001).


----------



## Notthemama1984

Amazon.com: Reformed Christians and Mormon Christians: Let's talk! (9780933462069): Roger R Keller: Books


----------



## Irish Presbyterian

Treaty of the Great King - Meredith Kline
The Structure of Biblical authority - Meredith Kline
Ancient Orient and the Old Testament - Kenneth Kitchen
Deuteronomy and the Deutronomic School - Moshe Weinfeld
Deuteronomy (Anchor Bibble Commentary) - Moshe Weinfeld
Deuteronomy and Tradition - E. W. Nicholson
Kinship By Covenant - Scott Hahn
Sealed With an Oath - Paul Williamson


----------



## Curt

Just finished 1453, a secular book about the fall of Constantinople and some history about the ongoing animosity between Christianity and Islam.


----------



## deleteduser99

Isaiah and Psalms
"The Young Man's Friend and Guide Through Life to Immortality" by John Angell James


----------



## Zach

Mark
King's Cross-Keller
A Praying Life-Paul Miller

And for fiction, Gilead-Marilynne Robinson


----------



## Frosty

2 Samuel
Jonathan Edwards on Revival
.....next...... The Whiskey Rebellion by William Hogeland

I don't understand you guys (and girls) that read 5 or 6 books at one time. I give you credit for keeping it all straight!


----------



## TexanRose

Currently reading "The Puritan Hope" by Iain Murray. Very good so far. 

Also slowly re-reading "The Scots Worthies" by John Howie.

Spotted an old diary/autobiography of Thomas Boston at a friend's house recently, and am hoping to borrow it, if they're willing to lend it.

My son is reading through "God's Care and Continuance of his Church" by Vreugdenhil, a three-volume church history written for young adults; and I'm reading through it too, just fast enough to keep ahead of him. But what I'd really like to find is a good history of the Reformation in Scotland, written for adults. I've read John Knox's history, but found it hard to follow as he assumed his readers would already be familiar with the people and places he was writing about.

I'd like to read more history in general, actually, but it's hard to know where to start.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Sacred Rhetoric by Dabney


----------



## JM

Hyper Evangelism 

Zen Radicals, Rebels, and Reformers


----------



## baron

A Life of Gen. Robert E. Lee by Cooke, John Esten. This was a free Kindle book. Love free books.


----------



## J Miles

_Institutes of the Christian Religion_ by John Calvin,
Just finishing _Calvin's Commentary on Genesis_,
_Calvin_ by Bruce Gordon,
_A Reforming People_ David Hall

I'll probably read some more of Calvin's commentaries or somthing by Van Til or Bavinck soon as well.


----------



## JM

During lunch: Practical Divinity by Gill

Before bed: a little fiction and The Christian in Complete Armour by Gurnall.


----------



## FenderPriest

Collected Poems: 1943-2004 by Richard Wilbur - _excellent, excellent, excellent poetry here!_


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

Justfinished Tempted and Tried by Russell Moore (excellent book). Starting The LOrds Supper by Thomas Schriner and Amazon.com: Story of Christianity: Volume 1, The: The Early Church to the Dawn of the Reformation (9780061855887): Justo L. Gonzalez: Books


----------



## Notthemama1984

Horton's Systematic


----------



## bookslover

I've just finished _What is God?: An Investigation of the Perfections of God's Nature_ by Robert L. Reymond (Fearn: Mentor, 2007). The book is on the attributes of God and consists of 11 lectures he gave to the faculty and students at Knox Seminary during the fall semester, 2003. All the lectures are an exposition of Question 4 of the Shorter Catechism. It is EXCELLENT. His 29 pages on the attribute of God's truthfulness, and his 45 pages on the doctrine of the Trinity are worth the price of the book.

On page 128, Reymond makes this statement (in his discussion of God's wisdom): "But every student at this seminary before he or she graduates should either be required to read carefully and to digest thoroughly O. T. Allis's magnificent analysis of Isaiah's 'hymn of transcendence' [Isaiah 44.24-28 - RZ] that may be found in his book _The Unity of Isaiah_ or read and analyze it on his own."

One good book leads to another...

So, naturally, now I'm reading _The Unity of Isaiah: A Study in Prophecy_ by Oswald T. Allis (Philipsburg: The Presbyterian and Reformed Publishing Company, 1950). The portion Reymond alludes to constitutes Chapter 5.


----------



## Frosty

-Knowing God, Packer
-Just finished The Duties of Parents by Ryle and starting The Faithful Parent by Martha Peace & Stuart Scott
-1 Kings- personal Bible
-Psalms- Bible with wife


----------



## extolHIM

"Death of Death in the Death of Christ" - John Owen


----------



## caoclan

Word, Water and Spirit: A Reformed Perspective on Baptism, by J.V. Fesko
Pillars of Grace, by Steve Lawson


----------



## deleteduser99

Currently in Jeremiah, picking up bits of Matthew.
Preaching and Preachers by Martyn Lloyd-Jones. Very insightful.


----------



## FenderPriest

Harley said:


> Preaching and Preachers by Martyn Lloyd-Jones. Very insightful.


That book totally changed how I sit under preaching, and how I approach a pastoral calling. Probably one of the most helpful books in my life as a Christian because it helped me understand what was going on in the act of preaching, and how to properly receive the ministry of the Word.


----------



## Constantlyreforming

Elisha Coles, A Practical Discourse on the Sovereignty of God...
1600s.

4th time reading it. An amazing work.


----------



## NB3K

I am reading A treatise on the eternal predestination of God By: John Calvin from Monergism E-books


----------



## PreservedKillick

JM said:


> I'm listening to Cornwell's Rebel.



His novel on the American Revolution (_The Fort_) is my favorite of his so far.

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------

Packer, _Knowing God_ (re-reading)
Thomas Watson, _The Godly Man's Picture_ for our church's men's class
Diarmaid MacCulloch, _Thomas Cranmer_

I'm also reading Ulysses S. Grant's _Personal Memoirs_ to kick off the sesquicentennial commemoration of the Civil War--he really was a masterful writer, and I'm about to start Margaret MacMillan's _Paris 1919_ to get ready for the class I'm teaching this coming school year.

I'm not counting the dreadful textbooks I have to read for my education classes.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

The Lord's Prayer by Thomas Watson 
The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment by Jeremiah Burroughs
Genesis 1-11:26 (NAC) by Kenneth Matthews 
Calvin's Commentary on Genesis 
Going through Grudem's Systematic Theology with a young man in my church on Tuesday mornings.


----------



## Reformed Thomist

_Mao Tse-tung_ by Stuart Schram ('Political Leaders of the Twentieth Century' series, Pelican Books [Penguin Books], 1967).

_Methodism_ by Rupert E. Davies (Pelican Books [Penguin Books], 1963).

_The Enduring Word: A Centennial History of Wycliffe College_ (Arnold Edinborough, Ed.; University of Toronto Press, 1978).


----------



## Mindaboo

I am currently reading:
Words That Hurt, Words That Heal by Carole Mayhall
The Music of His Promises by Elisabeth Elliott
A Mom Just Like You by Vicky Farris
A Thomas Jefferson Education by Oliver DeMille
Patience and Its Perfect Work by Thomas Goodwin

With the kids: The Journeymen by Elizabeth Yates


----------



## rookie

Painfully working through Piper's "Justification of God"


----------



## Skyler

The Millionaire Next Door
The Compound Effect
Go for No
The Pursuit of Godly Seed


----------



## PreservedKillick

I should add for recreational reading, I'm rereading Wodehouse's Jeeves and Wooster novels.


----------



## Beoga

I guess now I am on to:
_
A Body of Divinity_ by James Ussher
_The 10 Commandments_ by Thomas Watson
_A Queer Thing Happened in America _by Michael Brown
_Hideous Strength _by CS Lewis


----------



## Zach

That Hideous Strength by Lewis is one of my favorite books of all time. That whole trilogy is quite good.

I'm currently reading:
Let the Nations be Glad! by John Piper
Taking Hold of God edited by Joel Beeke and Brian Najapfour
American Lion by Jon Meacham 
Animal Farm by George Orwell


----------



## Weston Stoler

THe narnia books. When I watched the first movie i was in the Fundie baptist arminian camp. Now i will read the books and watch the first movie (and watch the other ones for the first time) and see if i actually enjoy it now


----------



## JM

Ruth in the NASB.


----------



## Leslie Koster

I am currently reading A Woman's Call to Prayer by Elizabeth George. And going through Matthew with my hubby.




21st Century Calvinist said:


> Aside from seminary reading, I am reading the following:
> Bavinck, Reformed Dogmatics, Vol 1- for a discussion group with some friends.
> Horton's new ST,
> The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson
> Facing Grief by John Flavel



How is "The girl with the dragon tattoo"? Amazon had that as a freebie once. I don't think I got that.


----------



## Fly Caster

Now working through:

_Family Religion_- Matthew Henry
_Studies in the Sermon on the Mount_- Martyn Lloyd-Jones
_Dispensationalism Today, Yesterday and Tomorrow_- Curtis Crenshaw & Grover Gunn
_Puritan Reformed Journal, Volume 1, Number 2_


----------



## Tripel

Leslie Koster said:


> How is "The girl with the dragon tattoo"? Amazon had that as a freebie once. I don't think I got that.



I'm midway through it right now and really enjoying it. It's kinda heavy and graphic in parts, but it is an intriguing crime story.


----------



## expectingfather

Theoretically I will be reading: 
A Realist Conception of Truth by William Alston (It's a library book so we'll see if I have the discipline to finish it up)
Four Views on Divine Providence 
Paul Helm's blog (this counts as a book for me. I'm not as disciplined or as smart as you guys)
I have twenty five dollars to spend on a book/books. I am also tempted to put the money towards a bottle of Laphroaig. I have no doubt about making good use of the Scotch but I do have my doubts about books. I have started many "great" books and have finished very few of them. I think Longing To Know by Esther Meek and Political Visions and Illusions by David Koyzis were only two last year. I'm open to taking suggestions. So far most of the people I've asked recommend Bavinck but I'm scared to drop that much on something. I am thinking of a good one volume systematic theology. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rich Koster

I'm currently reading:
Can I Know God's Will?
R.C. Sproul


----------



## JM

Frank: The Voice by Kaplan


----------



## nicnap

_A Treatise on Earthly Mindedness_, Burroughs 

I am also reading a series by a liberal, Quaker pastor, Philip Gulley, called the Harmony series. Currently reading: _Signs and Wonders_, the third in the series. They are hilarious (remind me of the people I have pastored; so, for all you pastors, read these and you'll recognize some congregants.)


----------



## JM

Flags of Our Fathers and The Fallen


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Acts-Romans (night) Psalms (morning)
"A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith" by Robert Reymond
"Overcoming Sin and Temptation" by John Owen (Justin Taylor)
God and Evil by Gordon Clark


----------



## EKSB SDG

"The Life of David" by Arthur W. Pink


----------



## Grimmson

Didymus the Blind's _On Genesis_, volume 1, published by Le Cerf


----------



## "William The Baptist"

*The Valley of Vision* Puritan Prayers
*Morning and Evening Devotions* Spurgeon
*By What Standard* Rushdoony
*Homemaking* Rev J.R. Miller
*WCF/1689 Baptist Confession* (Slowly dissecting...)
*The Unaborted Socrates* Kreeft

That is not counting what I am reading in the Scriptures, of course.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

1689 London Baptist Confession (slowly digesting)
Psalm (10 chapters/day for the next year)
Proverbs (10 chapters/day for the next year)
Ephesians (Entire book/day for the next year)
Bavinck's Reformed Dogmatics (Volume 1) - Just started this one

Going to start Ryle's "Holiness" fairly soon.


----------



## JM

EKSB SDG said:


> "The Life of David" by Arthur W. Pink



Please post your thoughts on this work. Thank you.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647

Andres said:


> Currently reading:
> 
> The Exemplary Husband by: Stuart Scott



Same! Doing this as private enrichment. Reading the Quran for apologetic/evangelistic purposes. Finishing up Christopher Hill's treatment of Cromwell, "God's Englishman" (recommend with a caveat!), and though I've been long finished with the early life and his military campaigns, have picked back up (in order to polish off postwar life and death) the abridgement of DS Freeman's, "Lee" (recommend if you don't have time for the unabridged!) For our OPC Bible study (pursuing a church plant) our group is reading "The Enduring Community," a book on the church written by a couple RUF guys. Each week as a family, we read through the original Westminster Confession of Faith or listen to it on Librivox.


----------



## kodos

WCF - studying through it with my wife
Vos - Biblical Theology (90 pages in!)
Goldsworthy - According to Plan (in parallel with Vos)

*Just finished:*
God at Work: Your Christian Vocation in All of Life by Veith (a Lutheran Theologian If I recall correctly). Highly recommended.

*About to start:*
Word, Water and Spirit - A Reformed Perspective on Baptism by J.V Fesko (arriving tomorrow!)
A theology of the Holy Spirit: The Pentecostal experience and the New Testament witness: Bruner


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647

Frosty said:


> 2 Samuel
> Jonathan Edwards on Revival
> .....next...... The Whiskey Rebellion by William Hogeland
> 
> I don't understand you guys (and girls) that read 5 or 6 books at one time. I give you credit for keeping it all straight!


NO! Don't encourage us! It is a disorder, not a gift! I count it as one of my biggest flaws


----------



## Sviata Nich

Les Miserables - Victor Hugo
For the love of India: The Story of Henry Martyn - Jim Cromarty
Jeremiah
John


----------



## "William The Baptist"

AlexanderHenderson1647 said:


> Frosty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Samuel
> Jonathan Edwards on Revival
> .....next...... The Whiskey Rebellion by William Hogeland
> 
> I don't understand you guys (and girls) that read 5 or 6 books at one time. I give you credit for keeping it all straight!
> 
> 
> 
> NO! Don't encourage us! * It is a disorder, not a gift!* I count it as one of my biggest flaws
Click to expand...


 It makes for slower reading. I keep saying I'm going to stick to one book... but there seems to be too many books to read all the time!


----------



## Reformed Thomist

Charles Hodge on 1 & 2 Corinthians (Banner) & _Three Short Novels: Heart of Darkness, Youth, Typhoon_ by Joseph Conrad (Bantam).


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

Just finished Reason for God by Tim Keller. Going to start some Keirkegaard tomorrow. Reading the Scripture with Heart and Mind by Tremper Longman. John Calvin: A Heart for Devotion Doctrine, and Doxology (I think I got the order right) as well.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647

AlexanderHenderson1647 said:


> NO! Don't encourage us! * It is a disorder, not a gift!* I count it as one of my biggest flaws





"William The Baptist" said:


> It makes for slower reading. I keep saying I'm going to stick to one book... *but there seems to be too many books to read all the time!*


Yes, I keep committing to focusing on just one but I keep thinking the same thing- so many good ones, so little time!!!


----------



## yoyoceramic

Apostolic Preaching of the Cross - Leon Morris.

I have it on interlibrary loan for 8 more days!


----------



## NB3K

Just finished reading Sermon's on the Beatitudes by John Calvin THIS IS A MUST READ 

I am going to start reading Calvins Sermon's on Ephesians (already read 7 from Ephesians and one from Genesis) and Genesis

Hopefully I can read one sermon from each a day.


----------



## Tripel

The Girl Who Played With Fire


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Just finished Piper's TULIP study with my wife. I expected a better product. 

Now reading Metaxes biography of Boenhoeffer for a book review I have been asked to do for the Women's community outreach lunch.


----------



## JM

Just picked up a copy of the Complete Father Brown Mysteries, should be interesting.


----------



## Dennis1963

INsearch said:


> I looked around, and couldn't find any threads like this, so I'm sorry if I possibly missed a thread that already exists...and sorry also if this isn't in a correct area of the board.
> 
> 
> I'm currently reading Temptation: Resisted & Repulsed, by John Owen.


IM presently reading, "John Calvin, Father of Reformed theology."

It's a bio. 

Something light and interesting. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Tyrese

The Bible, Gadsbys hyms and im reading through the 1689 LBC with my wife and son.


----------



## nicnap

Burroughs, _Moses' Self-Denial_ ... Burroughs has become my "go to guy."


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Currently reading an interesting 3-Volume political biography of John C. Calhoun. Very interesting.

Amazon.com: John C. Calhoun, Nationalist, 1782-1828: Charles Maurice Wiltse: Books


----------



## dudley

I just started reading "Truths We Confess: Volume 1 by: R.C. Sproul" - I am also studying the original WCF very closely. I am always looking to understand and grow stronger in our Reformed Faith, I am becoming a more Knowledgeable Protestant on here and in my readings and in Bible class and in my Presbyterian church each Sunday, I praise God for my election the Reformed Protestant fold and I am happy that I am a Presbyterian and a Protestant!


----------



## Reformed Thomist

_Now, That's a Good Question!_ by R.C. Sproul (Tyndale) & _Free Fall_ by William Golding (Penguin).

Happily, I noticed last night that my copy of _Free Fall_ once belonged to the late, great Milton scholar (and Member of the Order of Canada, Order of the British Empire, and so on) Ernest Sirluck. ('Ernest Sirluck' is embossed on the upper right corner of the title page; and I purchased the book [randomly, for a couple bucks] at a book sale of the University of Toronto, where Sirluck was Vice-President in the 60's.) I love stuff like that.


----------



## JM

"Russia in the age of Peter the Great" by Hughes, "A Complete Body of Doctrinal and Practical Divinity" by Gill and "City of the Dead" by Keene 

There's a good chapter in the book by Hughes that explains the changes Peter/Pyotr Alexeyevich Romanov made to the Orthodox church, very interesting reading.


----------



## Rich Koster

"The Gospel & The End Of Time" by John Stott


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

Daily reading
St Augustin "On Grace and Free Will"
William Milligan "The book of Revelation" just started 
Hendriksen "The Bible on the life hereafter"

Every other day
Montague Free "Plant Propagation in Pictures"
Lydiane Kyte "Plants from Test Tubes (Micropropagation)"

Weekly
Durham on Isa 53
Michael Bushell "Songs of Zion"
Rowland E. Prothero "The Psalms in Human Life"

It is very difficult for me to give full focus on a single reading.


----------



## DMcFadden

Just finished _A Visual History of the KJV_ by Donald Brake and planning to start _Bible: The Story of the King James Version 1611-2011_ by Gordon Campbell.

Also reading Gordon Clark's _Essays on Ethics and Politics_.

If anyone is looking to buy a bow tie wearing student of Reformation and post-Reformation historical theology a "just because" gift, you might try: http://greatsite.com/facsimile-reproductions/kingjames-1611.html. No need to bother with the "genuine leather heirloom edition." I'd be quite happy with the Huge Full-Size “Deluxe” Leatherette Edition and genuine 1611 page suitable for framing ($495). It's only 30lbs!


----------



## Tripel

_Good Ideas From Questionable Christians and Outright Pagans_ - Wilkens


----------



## PatrickTMcWilliams

_The Lord of the Rings_, J.R.R. Tolkien. About 1/3 through The Two Towers.


----------



## nicnap

_Holiness_ by Ryle. Forgot how outstanding this book is.


----------



## Iakobos_1071

reading In Defense of Theology by Gordon Clark right now...


----------



## christiana

I am presently reading again The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination by L. Boettner. I read it first in 2001 and it, along with The Sovereignty of God directed me into the doctrines of grace for the first time. I'm enjoying my previous underlinings and also the multiple scriptures that so clearly validate its doctrinal truth! Such a fine book!!


----------



## baron

I started volume 1 of Job by Joseph Caryl.


----------



## 3dawgnight

Currently reading Give Them Grace: Dazzling Your Kids with the Love of Jesus by Elyse Fitzpatrick & Jessica Thompson. Absolutely amazing parenting book, but it's such a good explanation of the Gospel that I'd recommend it to anyone, kids or not!

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------




Southern Presbyterian said:


> I am currently reading:
> 
> An Exposition of Proverbs
> 
> Sex and the Supremacy of Christ
> 
> and just for fun
> 
> The Princess Bride: S. Morgenstern's Classic Tale of True Love and High Adventure



The sex book is on my reading list. The Princess Bride was a really fun read! I didn't expect it to be as good as the movie, but it really was!


----------



## deathtolife

The Complete Husband- Lou Priolo * A must read for all Husbands! *
The Case for Covenantal Infant Baptism- Gregg Strawbridge


----------



## baron

I have just started another book: The Last Boy: Mickey Mantle and the End of America's Childhood, by Jane Leavy. This was a free Kindle book. 

I liked the title I know for me when Mickey retired that was the end of the Yankees for me. It was time to grow up.


----------



## waynedawg

Currently reading "Christless Christianity" by Michael Horton.

Last week I finally spent my Father's Day money and bought Calvin's "Institutes the Christian Religion" edited by McNeill - Can't wait to dive into that!


----------



## Don Kistler

John, I read the Mantle book too about a year ago. It was distressing to find out what a vulgar, disgusting person he could be after idolizing him when I was a boy. But it appears he found forgiveness before he died. At least I hope that was true.


----------



## dudley

Brother Ruben (Pya3k) had recommended I read Turretin's Institutes of Elenctic Theology. He said "you will find many powerful and helpful points made against the Romanists". I am interested In strengthening my own Protestant faith by understanding further the errors and heresies of the papists. I was able to borrow Turretin's Institutes of Elenctic Theology from an elder in my church.

I like what I have read so far. I initially left the RCC over the Pope and papal authority over scripture. Turretin says:

The Roman Catholic Church is very similar to Judaism on the issue of authority. Romanists teach that the Bible and tradition as interpreted by the Church are the final seat of authority in religion. 

There are many reasons why the Roman Catholic doctrine of an authoritative tradition must be rejected. First, the doctrine of the perfection, completeness and sufficiency of Scripture renders an authoritative tradition or further revelation from God unnecessary. Second, God’s inscripturated word forbids adding or detracting from the completed canon. Third, many of the Romanist traditions that have been added as authoritative doctrine and practice explicitly contradict the clear teaching of the Bible. Fourth, many Roman Catholic traditions contradict each other. Fifth, most of the additions of the papal church had their origins long after the death of the apostles. Sixth, human tradition is dependent upon sinful, fallible men and thus is obscure, unprovable and indefinite.20 An “authoritative” human tradition requires faith in sinful man’s fluctuating opinions. Only toward Scripture, which is perfect, complete, sufficient and perspicuous, can we direct our faith, for it is the very word of Christ and gives us a full assurance. Seventh, the Bible itself condemns all doctrines and worship practices that are not derived from the Scriptures. “In vain they worship Me, teaching as doctrines the commandments of men” (Mt. 15:9; Isa. 29:13).

Turretin writes:

Nor can it be replied that the Pharisaical traditions are rejected, not the apostolic. All doctrines taught by men and not contained in the Scriptures are rejected and the assumption is gratuitous that there are any apostolic traditions out of the Scriptures. Believers are called to the law and the testimony (Is. 8:20) and destruction is denounced against those who do not speak according to it. Nor can traditions be meant by the testimony because God everywhere rejects them. Either the law itself (often called “the testimony”) is meant as a testimony of God exegetically or the writings of the prophets which were added to the law.21


----------



## extolHIM

Currently reading:

"Tactics" by Gregory Koukl


----------



## Servant4Christ

Just finished _Alone with God_ by John Macarther
Also reading _The Consistant Christian_ by William Secker, _The Passion of Jesus Christ_ by J. Piper &
_Heaven_ by Randy Alcorn


----------



## Claudiu

About 15% into _Counterfeit Miracles_ by B.B. Warfield. 
_The Godly Man's Picture_ by Thomas Watson as my morning devotional.


----------



## Stargazer65

Sytematic Theology - W. Grudem
A Puritan Catechism - C. Spurgeon
American Rifleman - September 2011


----------



## SolaSaint

Southern Baptists and the Doctrine of Election--very good book, I which the SBC churches would return to this doctrine in their preaching and teaching.


----------



## NB3K

I have read the first 9 Sermons of Genesis by John Calvin and I am taking a break from that and returning to RC Sproul's Commentary on 1 & 2 Peter which I am 13 chapters into.


----------



## J. Dean

Fiction: short sotires of Harlan Ellison
Nonfiction: Volume I of Charles Hodge's systematic theology

And still writing my own works, of course....


----------



## BertMulder

Duplex Amor Dei... which is the (dutch) doctoral thesis of Dr. de Boer of Apeldoorn Theological School, a treatment of the doctrines of Arminius.


A review of this book is available here (in english) on page 121 http://www.prca.org/prtj/apr2011.pdf


----------



## Wayne

As noted elsewhere on another thread, but taking every opportunity to advertise a good read,

_The Throne of Grace_, by Robert Traill. _Works_, vol. 1, pp. 1-234.


----------



## BJClark

I'm starting to read Terrorism & Homeland Security it's for a class on Understanding Terrorism


----------



## Zach

I started reading _Jesus the Evangelist_ by Richard D. Phillips after being convicted for not having the passion for sharing the gospel with the lost. I'm hoping this book will really grow me.


----------



## MarquezsDg

All of Grace Spurgeon


----------



## Reformed Thomist

_A History of the University of Trinity College, Toronto, 1852-1952_ (T.A. Reed, Ed.; University of Toronto Press, 1952). 

_Toronto: No Mean City_ by Eric Arthur (University of Toronto Press, 1964).

_The Prayer Book: Yesterday, Today and Tomorrow_ by Robert Crouse, Ed Hird & J.I. Packer (Prayer Book Society of Canada, 1999).


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Moo's commentary on Romans.


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Hi:

Theodore Letis' unpublished doctoral dissertation, "From Sacred Text to Religious Text: An Intellectual History of the Impact of Erasmian Lower Criticism on Dogma as a Contribution to the English Enlightenment and the Victorian Crisis of Faith."

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## extolHIM

"Adopted for Life" - Russell Moore


----------



## Pilgrim72

I'm currently reading Ralph Robinson's "Christ The Perfect Pattern"


----------



## M21195

A Quest for Godliness: The Puritan Vision of the Christian Life 
J. I. Packer


----------



## No Name #5

"The Closing of the American Mind" by Allan Bloom. Anybody else read it? I found it at a store in the mall I work at for only $5.52. <3 I was so beyond psyched about reading it that I actually couldn't sleep last night; I had to keep grabbing it off my night table to read it over & over again. I know that sounds kinda outrageous, but believe it or not, I'm dead serious.


----------



## DawnTreader

Here is what I'm reading currently...

View attachment 2273


----------



## NB3K

Reading Augustine's Treatise on Nature and Grace.


----------



## 3dawgnight

Update:

I've finished up "Give Them Grace." I can't recommend it enough to parents and non-parents alike! Now, I'm reading Fitzpatrick's "Because He Loves Me." It was highly recommended by Tullian Tchividjian.

I'm also reading "Beat to Quarters," which is book seven of the 13-book Horatio Hornblower series by C. S. Forrester. Super-fun books!


----------



## FenderPriest

J.R.R. Tolkien: Author of the Century by Tom Shippey


----------



## BertMulder

BertMulder said:


> Duplex Amor Dei... which is the (dutch) doctoral thesis of Dr. de Boer of Apeldoorn Theological School, a treatment of the doctrines of Arminius.
> 
> 
> A review of this book is available here (in english) on page 121 http://www.prca.org/prtj/apr2011.pdf



A preview is available here God's Twofold Love: The Theology of ... - William den Boer, Albert Gootjes - Google Books


----------



## Weston Stoler

Reading Jonathan Edwards. lots of it lol


----------



## Zach

Currently doing a lot more reading for class than for pleasure reading, but the Pastor of the Church I've been worshipping with in the evenings gave me Joseph Pipa's _The Lord's Day_ and I am enjoying it. It has opened my eyes to the beauty of the Lord's day.


----------



## Andres

Zach said:


> Currently doing a lot more reading for class than for pleasure reading, but the Pastor of the Church I've been worshipping with in the evenings gave me Joseph Pipa's The Lord's Day and I am enjoying it. It has opened my eyes to the beauty of the Lord's day.



That's an excellent book! I'd place it on my required reading list for every Christian.


----------



## Zach

Andres said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently doing a lot more reading for class than for pleasure reading, but the Pastor of the Church I've been worshipping with in the evenings gave me Joseph Pipa's The Lord's Day and I am enjoying it. It has opened my eyes to the beauty of the Lord's day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an excellent book! I'd place it on my required reading list for every Christian.
Click to expand...


It's been very edifying so far. So thankful that I was given it. The chapter "The Market Place of the Soul" was so good.


----------



## Andrew P.C.

Currently reading "The Cross of Christ" by John R.W. Stott. I've been looking for good books to put on my kindle though. I just recently got a kindle. I am going to start "Holiness" by J.C. Ryle.


----------



## Wayne

Lately on to _Six Sermons on Important Subjects_ by Robert Traill. His text is Galatians 2:21.


----------



## Pilgrim72

I just started reading John Durant's "A Discovery of Glorious Love or The Love of Christ to Believers Opened"


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647

AlexanderHenderson1647 said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently reading:
> 
> The Exemplary Husband by: Stuart Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same! Doing this as private enrichment. Reading the Quran for apologetic/evangelistic purposes. Finishing up Christopher Hill's treatment of Cromwell, "God's Englishman" (recommend with a caveat!), and though I've been long finished with the early life and his military campaigns, have picked back up (in order to polish off postwar life and death) the abridgement of DS Freeman's, "Lee" (recommend if you don't have time for the unabridged!) For our OPC Bible study (pursuing a church plant) our group is reading "The Enduring Community," a book on the church written by a couple RUF guys. Each week as a family, we read through the original Westminster Confession of Faith or listen to it on Librivox.
Click to expand...

Finished up "The Enduring...," "Lee," "God's Englishman." Oh, and cycled in the Canon of Dordt in place of our regular WCF weekly reading for a week. I really need to read that more - what rich food! Also, rreally need to zip up those others because my library isn't getting any smaller and this jewel is on the way! Prepublication sale (for $19.95): Sermons of Rutherford, Gillespie, Baillie and Henderson | Naphtali Press 
Alexander Henderson, Robert Baillie, George Gillespie, Samuel Rutherford. Sermons Preached before the English Houses of Parliament by the Scottish Commissioners to the Westminster Assembly of Divines, 1643–1645. Introduction by Guy M. Richard. Edited by Chris Coldwell. October, 2011 

Be still my heart!


----------



## JML

Just finished "William the Baptist" and started "Baptism in Scripture and History" by Rowland Ward last night.


----------



## Curt

At the moment I'm reading the ingredients on a lot of pill bottles.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

Reading several books right now:

Moazzam Begg - _Enemy Combatant_
Matthew Carr - _The Infernal Machine: A History of Terrorism_
Louis Berkhof - _Summary of Christian Doctrine_
J.C. Ryle - _​Thoughts for Young Men
_Rashid Khalidi - _Ressurecting Empire_

EDIT: Forgot one. It's added to the above list.


----------



## JM

Just finished the _Birthing House_ and I'm on to _The Seance_, _The Ballad of Tom Dooley_, _Helmet for My Pillow_ and _Sandman Slim_.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Predestination by Gordon Clark


----------



## waynedawg

Calvin's Institutes


----------



## Zach

Golden Booklet of the True Christian Life by John Calvin

A selection of portions from the Institutes. It's very short and to the point. I'm hoping it will break my bad habit of starting so many books and never getting around to finishing them...


----------



## Phil D.

I too tend to read multiple books at the same time, and in the end it seems like I finish maybe around 3/4 of them. Currently in progress (beside my ESV Bible):

_Faith Is_, by Louis Hill
_Lukan Authorship of Hebrews_, by David L. Allen
_The Cannon of Scripture_, by F. F. Bruce
_God in the Dock_, by C. S. Lewis
_Recovering the Reformed Confession_, by R. S. Scott
_Truths We Confess_; Vol. 1, by R. C. Sproul
_Principles of Biblical Interpretation_, by Louis Berkhof
_The Christian's Reasonable Service_, by Wilhelmus a Brakel


----------



## Grimmson

In English:

Clement of Alexandria:
Stromateis
Christ the Educator

Ephrem:
Letter to Publius
Commentary on Exodus

In Greek:
The Epistle to Diognetus

Didymus the Blind:
Commentary on Genesis


----------

